# Can anyone give me a short review on some of these books



## larryjf (Apr 14, 2009)

It's something that the missions committee is considering, and i'm not familiar with any of these...

Amazon.com: Believing God: Beth Moore: Books

Amazon.com: Bible Studies in the Ministries of Mercy: Carol Holt Ward: Books

Amazon.com: In the Grip of Grace: Your Father Always Caught You. He Still Does. (Lucado, Max): Max Lucado: Books

Amazon.com: Looking at the Life of Jesus: 7 Seeker Bible Discussions in the Gospel of John: Rebecca Manley Pippert: Books


----------



## BG (Apr 14, 2009)

This is a joke right?


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 14, 2009)

I know nothing about these books, but Beth Moore is a Southern Baptist and my pastor has problems with many of her dispensational interpretations of Scripture.


----------



## Curt (Apr 14, 2009)

Who selected this "short list"? It looks like Max Lucado may be the best on the list.

Ditch them all.


----------



## DonP (Apr 14, 2009)

Order something from Banner of Truth instead.


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 14, 2009)

PeaceMaker said:


> Order something from Banner of Truth instead.


 


Margaret


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 14, 2009)

not good


----------



## Edward (Apr 14, 2009)

Here are some words of wisdom from Max Lucado's web site to ponder on while evaluating the choices:

"God come to your house, steps up to the door, and knocks. But it’s up to you to let him in."
Max Lucado: Official Site of the Christian Author and Inspirational Speaker

Were the standards for putting together the list 'nothing overtly reformed and preferably teaching from a woman'?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 14, 2009)

Edward said:


> Here are some words of wisdom from Max Lucado's web site to ponder on while evaluating the choices:
> 
> "God come to your house, steps up to the door, and knocks. But it’s up to you to let him in."
> Max Lucado: Official Site of the Christian Author and Inspirational Speaker


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Apr 15, 2009)

Max Lucado's books are generally all right, but don't get me wrong. You can do much better elsewhere.

Edit: And yes, he is an arminian. But what's new?


----------

